# Ogden Bay DWR IS LAZY!!!!



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I know my honey hole is no secret. We(my 6 yr old and I) have been patterning swans for a while now and thought we had a perfect hunt ready for last Sat. evening (17th). We hiked out of Howard Slough, to the lake shore(which for a 6 yr old is a long freaking hike). On our way out I saw new tire tracks on the road, but figured they were from the week. We got clear out to our "honey hole". The swans started flying, crossing Ogden Bay, but before they got in the "pipeline" they had been following weeks previous they turned. Over and over. My little buddy was pissed, I was confused. 5:09 hit and we started our hour hike out. Then I saw the reason for the birds turning. Cruising up the road past the fish and game tower at the slough was one of those nice brown trucks of the DWRs. That lazy clown decided that it was too far for him to walk I guess so he drove out and blew any of the set ups that were out there. WTF? From the tire tracks in the slough and what I could see of the bay, this ididot must have spent the day driving around. Yeah I know he has a badge and a key to the gate, but it would have been nice if he had a brain. It sure is hard to teach my son about not setting up on someone elses decoys, not crowding other guys, not ruining other guys hunts, and THEN having to try to explain that this DWR officer is one of the good guys(trying to teach him that authorities are out friends) as this dipshizz is blowing up not just mine but a bunch of guys hunts so he didn't have to walk out to do whatever he needed to do. He was in such a hurry for dinner I guess he couldn't even offer us a ride in. Then when we did get all the way out, imagine my suprise when he wasn't even in the lot checking. As a side note they were still shooting at 5:30 on the south side of the Slough, I would have thought for sure the DWR would have wanted to do something about that, but I guess he was tired from his drive!! A whole season with a kid trying to teach him about how to do things the right way, blown up by our friends at the DWR!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah...... i hate those **** heads for lots of reasons. They do much more harm than good in my eyes. Sorry for the problems theycaused you, but i can almost promise it wont be the last they do somethinh stuid like this that effects you, while "doing their job"


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds weird. Do you know what he was doing out there in his truck? I know there were 3 lost hunters that everyone was looking for. Could that have been it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The DWR does have a job to do even when hunting season is going. He was probably working doing his job controlling water flows, checking for violations and just making his rounds. I understand your frustration but they do have things that need to be done, and it's not reasonable for us to expect them to walk miles a day to accomodate our needs. Also, they typically won't stop and give rides back to the lot, if they do it for one person they would be expected to do it for everyone. I mostly hunt FB and there are always DWR trucks going down the dikes to control the water flows and check on things. Like I said I understand your frustration and I'm not bagging on you, just be mindful the DWR is out there working. Now if he drove out there with his buddies to hunt then that would be a different story.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

It was sat., them poor boys that died out there died sun.(RIP). I have no idea, and he was the only one I saw, I would think that if they were looking for someone lost there would be more than one truck. You know, I have hunted at least twice a week since the hunt started, and I haven't been checked yet, I actually take offense at this. These younger DWR guys seem to have not a brain amongst them. Kinda a strange thing for my little buddy to listen to his dad calling this guy every combination of words I had, then trying to tell him how we should support what these guys do. Last I checked, there are only two lots at Howard Slough, you can find anyone you want to check or ticket as they come out, there was no need for this(unless someone was lost or hurt) other that "I have a badge, authority, and a key" I can do what i want!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

hossblur said:


> It was sat., them poor boys that died out there died sun.(RIP). I have no idea, and he was the only one I saw, I would think that if they were looking for someone lost there would be more than one truck. You know, I have hunted at least twice a week since the hunt started, and I haven't been checked yet, I actually take offense at this. These younger DWR guys seem to have not a brain amongst them. Kinda a strange thing for my little buddy to listen to his dad calling this guy every combination of words I had, then trying to tell him how we should support what these guys do. Last I checked, there are only two lots at Howard Slough, you can find anyone you want to check or ticket as they come out, there was no need for this(unless someone was lost or hurt) other that "I have a badge, authority, and a key" I can do what i want!


Hmmm&#8230; That does sound like it sucks. But I wouldn't put into a young hunter's mind that the DWR is lazy and doesn't work and then "calling this guy every combination of words." Think of how this could effect a young child's opinion of law enforcement. If there was an issue, you could take the lisence plate number down, call the main offices, and they will actually let you know what was going on and/or further investigate the matter. I know they are starting to get out more. It seems like there is more trouble going on this year than last couple of years. I do know that if you see something illegal or a violation, they will be right out there if you give them a call.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Reminds me of a few years ago when I took my Son out for his 1st duck hunt to Farmington Bay. It was the afternoon on opener. It was about 45 minutes till shooting hours ended and I here sloshing in the water and reeds behind me. We were having pretty good luck with 5-6 birds in the bag. 

All of a sudden this Fish Cop pops out and proceeds to check us license, guns, shells, the whole 9 yards while ducks are splashing down in our decoys and then buzzing away. He kept us unloaded for about 20 minutes and then left. We picked off a few more ducks but my heck. There is nothing he did that could not have waited till after shooting hours or even back on the dike when we got there. 

Sad and pathetic. I was pissed. Sometimes I think they forget who they work for.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just wanted to pipe in and express my gratitude for the CO's out on the marsh. They have a tough job. The CO's have to drive the dikes to do their job properly. I wouldn't mind one bit if one drove by, in fact I have been checked like that before. I find it somewhat sad that you are complaining about them doing their job!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> I was ****. Sometimes I think they forget who they work for.


Sorry but they aren't your server at a restaurant! They are never going to do what is convenient for you! Heck it is never to convenient to get pulled over or get a citation. I really can't believe we have hunters on here complaining about Fish Cop's doing their job. They really can't do anything right in your guys eyes can they?


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

They have a job to do just like you do. Try having a Henry mountain tag and being checked 4 times in the first hour of light on opening day. No big deal, and we still killed a monster. I have had 3 different gentlemen help me with deer issues on my farm. Each was very professional and helpful. At least you did not have people sit up next to you and sky bust the swans all day.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Where in the rules does it say a hunter must stop "hunting" while being checked by the fish cops?? I don't think it says anywhere that a hunter cant still hunt while he's standing there... blaze away 

My biggest issue with them is they over exercise their authority wayyyy too much. Yeah they have a job to do, but they could do it better


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

these guys have a thankless, job. Sometimes they do crazy things like what silentstalker wrote about and that's uncalled for but many times they are just doing there job. NEXT time take a more proactive approach and flag the guy down as he drives by you and talk to him for a minute, ask what he was doing and maybe you'll know why he was out there. Also just shoot the breeze with him for a minute and you'd be surprised how much info they will tell ya on bird movements and areas. I've been able to find a few honey holes from that sort of networking. They can't give ya a ride in but they might just end up giving you some info so that your next outing is better. Sometimes you can make the best out of a situation you are dealt with or you can take the more negative approach and not take advantage of an "opportunity."


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I did. I just got off the phone with Val Richins(spelling i know). The officer was out doing a water control on Unit 3 in Ogden Bay. I told him my concern, that I know they are working, but it seems to me that could be done more in mid day than during peak flight times. He agreed, even saying the officer(called him Chad) said he hadn't thought about that until he got out there and saw the hunters set up out there. We talked for a while and I think that he will make the effort to try to be more thoughtful of when they drive out there. As for being checked. I spend a lot on stamps, licenses, shells, etc. I carry a proclamation with me so I know exactly when shooting ends, and my gun goes silent then, no matter what. I pick up my empties, and we(my 6 yr old) pick up others empties. The reason we don't hunt the alley at the Slough, or any of the other hotspots is I am trying to teach him about ethics and how to hunt and not screw up others hunting. I told Mr. Richins that i thought his officer SHOULD have stayed and checked, shooting on the south didn't stop until after 5:30. I worked in residential construction for 20 years. I was the guy who dealt with the public, and the public can be azzes, but they ARE ALWAYS RIGHT! There are peak times in waterfowl flight, if anyone knows it it should be the DWR, all I wanted was for them to be aware that they are busting up set ups and I thought that water work could be done mid day. My bet is that work won't be done at those peak times now because they were made aware of an issue. I wasn't a jerk to Val, and he was very professional with me. In short, i think these are some of the problems that come up when we have more emphasis on POST grads and not enough on biologists, meaning that just because you can, doesn't always mean you should. I realize they are not a taxi service either, BUT, and perhaps because I now have a boy with me everywhere, but we (and teh DWR is part of we) need to reach out to kids. If your out in the swamp and see a little dude who hiked out 2miles? and got hit with a storm to hunt with his dad, stop for 10 seconds, let him see your not some dude with a gun, but the kind of guy we want in the swamp. My boy scouts with me, hunts with me, and unfortunately now has had a bad experience with the DWR, they remember everything and that was a negetive, not my fault. When I pass little guys/girls on the dikes with their dads/moms, I always make the effort to say hello and ASK THEM how the hunting is going, we need these kids in our sport, we(DWR) need to be conscious of this.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> But I wouldn't put into a young hunter's mind that the DWR is lazy and doesn't work and then "calling this guy every combination of words." Think of how this could effect a young child's opinion of law enforcement.


Yea, you don't want him to grow up to be some a$$ clown like Shane Larson do you?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow Hossblur!! Did you know you teach your son by your example! I think you are out of line calling the Ogden DWR Lazy. You don't have a clue what the DWR has to do every day do you? Why dont you find out before you call them out and call them LAZY. If you had to do a job(say shingle a roof for example) Lets say you can use a regular hammer or a air hammer to do the job. Which would you use??? HMMMMM I'm sure you would use the air hammer to help you get the job done faster. I guess that is kinda like the DWR using a truck to go out to the job. Why would they walk when they have keys, a road, and a truck to help them. Good Grief Man!!! Lay off of the DWR. Saying that they are "LAZY" is far from the truth. 
I would like to see the title of this thread be changed because OGDEN BAY DWR is NOT LAZY. 
And Hossblur maybe just for you I will suggest to the DWR that they quit banding any more birds so they can do their other jobs when it is convienent for you(not during your hunt time). Then we wont have to choose to be offended at what "THEY DID TO US" Remember they are the ones who help us, and yes I THANK THEM every time I see them. They have a thankless job. They don't need to hear your freaking whinning, and complaining.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

blackdog said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > But I wouldn't put into a young hunter's mind that the DWR is lazy and doesn't work and then "calling this guy every combination of words." Think of how this could effect a young child's opinion of law enforcement.
> ...


Yeah it'd be a bad deal if there were 2 of me running around... the fish cops wouldn't even know where to begin with that disaster


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

The DWR has a difficult job at best. Sometimes perception isn't always reality.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > But I wouldn't put into a young hunter's mind that the DWR is lazy and doesn't work and then "calling this guy every combination of words." Think of how this could effect a young child's opinion of law enforcement.
> ...


Knock it off.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

It might be a thankless job, but I dont remember makeing anyone do it, they chose to work for the dwr. That being said, I would say most of them do a good job. There are a few that are bad to deal with, but you get that in any line of work. And last but not least, they dont give rides in is not true at all, I have got a ride in, twice. 

Good luck on the rest of the season.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

> And last but not least, they dont give rides in is not true at all, I have got a ride in, twice.


Dark Cloud you are right. I have seen the DWR help many hunters when they are broken down. They have towed boats in, jump started dead batteries, even used slim jims to get doors unlocked when keys were inside. Most of them do a good job. It is cool to see the look on their faces when you thank them for doing their job.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you talked to Val Bachman, not Val Richins. Val B is the Supervisor at Ogden Bay.

I've known both gentlemen for well over 25 years and have hunted waterfowl with both of them. In fact I hunted Ogden Bay today with Val R. We shot zero ducks today but had a good hunt none the less.

Now, about complaining about Chad doing what he is paid to do for your benefit. Are you kidding me? You have so little joy in your life that all you can do is complain when life threw you a curve ball? What about focusing on the fact that you got to spend some quality time with your son and an opportunity to explain to him about all the wonderful things he is seeing for the first time in his short life? You might just try focusing on all the positive aspects of the world around you and instill in your very young, impressionable son a love of the outdoors instead of blaming a DWR employee for totally ruining your day.

Chad was doing his job; a thankless job as far as John Q Public is concerned. If you don't believe that, just ask any of them when the last time was that somebody actually came up to them and said thank you for maintaining this marshland so that me and my children can enjoy a quality experience together. And you're ticked off because of it. Grow up and start acting like a responsible adult. The world does not revolve around you and your son.

I'm sick to death of today's younger generation's attitude that it's all about me, me, me. Well here's a news flash - it ain't. Get over it. Grow up. Move on.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I will stick up for ol' green jeans. I have had nothing but positive exchanges with them. In fact just like good memories of hunting I have several great memories involving game wardens. I will never forget one time at ogden bay I went out with two friends of mine and one of of them loved to be out duck hunting but loved beer even more, he left his gun home and filled his hunting vest with budwieser we went out hunting just off the **** and here comes the game warden, man his eyes got as big as saucers when he saw my buddy drinking beer. He came rushing over asking a million questions, my buddy just said he was enjoying the great outdoors. The game warden eventually smiled and said don't leave any trash out here, and went on his merry way. Come to think of it all my run in's have occured at ogden bay. The time some mexicans in a low rider headed out with sawed off shotguns.....true story. The time I got a **** ticket on the opener of the pheasant hunt for shooting 80 minutes early....glad they got rid of the 8 o'clock start for that. The time I got in a yelling match over not signing my duck stamp. All good times. they do a great job and I appreciate their efforts, thanks guys.

Nick


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Would love to see the gangsters with saw off shotguns in the marsh. Classic.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dubob said:


> What about focusing on the fact that you got to spend some quality time with your son and an opportunity to explain to him about all the wonderful things he is seeing for the first time in his short life? You might just try focusing on all the positive aspects of the world around you and instill in your very young, impressionable son a love of the outdoors instead of blaming a DWR employee for totally ruining your day.
> size]




+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dubob said:


> Now, about complaining about Chad doing what he is paid to do for your benefit. Are you kidding me? .


Assuming Mr. Hunter is the average Joe like myself, the amount of time I get to spend afield is very limited and numbered, therefore having had one of those days and two hours of hiking ruined after all of the time in preparation 100 out of 100 hunters would be upset with this situation. The hunter also took a proactive approach in educating of a little cause and effect. I think the fact that these guys are your buddies makes your opinion biased and not objective IMHO.
I like how he did not sit satisfied with someone's ignorance, yet took the time to teach his son how to help others be aware of their surroundings to avoid the problem in the future.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is Chad the young DWR man that use to ride a bicycle in the marsh? If so, he always treated me well.

I've had a few bad days with fish cops. Each time it was my fault.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Every time I have had the opportunity to meet Chad in the marsh he has always been very professional and polite. I will give you props for calling and voicing your concerns. However I do believe you were too rash and jumping the gun in calling them lazy and being a bad example to your son. We all need to learn to trust the CO's because in the end they are the guardians that help protect our natural resources.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

hossblur said:


> I know my honey hole is no secret. We(my 6 yr old and I) have been patterning swans for a while now and thought we had a perfect hunt ready for last Sat. evening (17th).
> 
> You calling the dwr lazy is like the kettle calling the pot black. The average go get um JOE would of got underneath those swans the first, second or even third day. But you, wait "A while now", and are upset that a state worker is parked on state property while working! WOW!!!!!!!! I will remember that the next time i go to Walmart and find an employee walking down the isle, i hope it will be ok to make myself look like a donkey when i go off on them on here! o-||


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've sprayed phrag with many of the DWR guys, including Chad. My take is that they're dedicated, hardworking guys who maintain our marshes. It seems silly to me to criticize them for doing their jobs. Further, it seems that the fact that Chad was out late on a Saturday argues against them being lazy.

It's unfortunate that you opted to call Chad names in front of your son instead of explaining that these guys make our outdoor activities possible. It's not even clear to me that a single truck on the dike ruined your hunt. Swans aren't real smart, we had them in our dekes every day last week. One even tried to land on me. You're way off base with your post.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

This time it was a DWR truck on the dike, next time it will be skybusters ruining your hunt, the time after that it's going to be some dip wad that sets up right next to you, or somebodies uncontrolled dog when the birds are circling.....the list goes on. Welcome to public land hunting in Utah. Enjoy the day and the time with your son.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Why didn't you just move to where the birds were going? Waterfowl are always changing their patterns based upon food, hunting pressure, ice, etc. anyway. It's never a sure thing. It's too bad that it didn't work out for your son's sake, though. I have 3 young boys that I take with me and watching them experience the joy of waterfowling is enough for me, regardless of how many birds we bag. 
In my years of hunting I have only met 2 CO's that were less than professional. (one was actually a USFWS officer that was in fact a complete DOUCHE!, another story for another day) The CO's have a thankless job, a very tough job, and I give them all due respect. I'm glad for the job they do, and give them the benefit of the doubt when situations like these happen. I teach my boys that the CO's are the GOOD GUYS and we follow ALL of the rules.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Assuming Mr. Hunter is the average Joe like myself, the amount of time I get to spend afield is very limited and numbered, therefore having had one of those days and two hours of hiking ruined after all of the time in preparation 100 out of 100 hunters would be upset with this situation. The hunter also took a proactive approach in educating of a little cause and effect. I think the fact that these guys are your buddies makes your opinion biased and not objective IMHO.


Have you even bothered to read the posts on this thread so far? Your assumption that 100 out of 100 hunters would be upset over this situation is misguided. I'm not going to go back and run a tally for you, but several of the posters so far have come down on the side of Chad and are definitely not upset over it. Like hossblur, you're ignoring the fact that Chad was doing what he is paid to do and that would be maintaining the property for the benefit of the general public to have an enjoyable outdoor experience at least most of the time and share it with a hunting buddy or offspring. My relationship with Val Bachman doesn't change the facts of the issue. And just so you know, I've never had the opportunity to even meet Chad. But that doesn't change the fact that he was doing a job he is paid to do.


Huge29 said:


> I like how he did not sit satisfied with someone's ignorance, yet took the time to teach his son how to help others be aware of their surroundings to avoid the problem in the future.


Well there you go. He's really doing a good job of that. Here are his words from an earlier post on this thread: _*"Kinda a strange thing for my little buddy to listen to his dad calling this guy every combination of words I had, . . ."*_ What kind of message is that for a 6 year old?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you guys have all hit on great points. These guys are not lazy. They are typically under paid and under appreciated. The day I had them check me in the field during "prime time" I admit I was pissed but I took the time to tell my son why he did it. Technically it is his job to do so. I would argue that it was not a good time to do so but that is a moot point. I have had numerous encounters with Officers in the field and they have been very positive and friendly. I spoke with one today who was more than helpful and generous with info. I very much appreciate their service. 

The bottom line is these guy's and gals work their tails off to keep on top of all the crap that goes on every day in the hills and marshes. We can cut them a little slack as far as "judgement errors" or even just day to day operations.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's the typical all govt employees arr lazy and stupid. One day you'll be thankful these guys are there. You too Shane Larsen. One day you'll need these guys. I will bet you won't complain then.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah ive needed them before several times. They never came through.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Yeah ive needed them before several times. They never came through.


I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dubob said:


> Have you even bothered to read the posts on this thread so far? Your assumption that 100 out of 100 hunters would be upset over this situation is misguided. I'm not going to go back and run a tally for you, but several of the posters so far have come down on the side of Chad and are definitely not upset over it. Like hossblur, you're ignoring the fact that Chad was doing what he is paid to do and that would be maintaining the property for the benefit of the general public to have an enjoyable outdoor experience at least most of the time and share it with a hunting buddy or offspring. My relationship with Val Bachman doesn't change the facts of the issue. And just so you know, I've never had the opportunity to even meet Chad. But that doesn't change the fact that he was doing a job he is paid to do.


I am not ignoring anything, you are ignoring the fact that what he was doing can be done at any point in the day; the best time for hunting in the day is usually only about an hour, avoid doing during that hour. Chad himself even recognized that he had made an error. I have only had positive experiences with CO's they certainly are underpaid, but they are paid by us and therefore need to be aware of the results of their decisions. When I say 100/100 clearly I am exaggerating, but what a person says on her and what they do in reality may differ greatly. Nothing changes any facts and I don't condone childish behavior particularly in front of one's own child, but I certainly would have been upset also and most others as well. I think we concur that Chad is not lazy, but he does need to think through what he is doing.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> Why didn't you just move to where the birds were going?


That would be far too much work and would have totally destroyed any grounds he had for calling somebody else lazy for his hunt not working out.... oh.... wait. :lol:



shaun larsen said:


> Yeah ive needed them before several times. They never came through.


Hmmmm I can't seem to find any fault with state employees here.... they should get a raise. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of those guys have no common sense at all. My buddy and his whole family were set up last year in Delta on some private ground for the spring snow goose opener. They had several kids with them and a big group of guys who spent the better part of the morning in the dark setting out almost two thousand decoys. The morning hunt began and was very slow. Finally a big bunch of birds started working their spread. They circled several times scrutinizing the set-up like snow geese often do. My buddy was sure they were going to commit and come in on the next pass when all the sudden the whole mob just picked up and left. Confused about what just happened he sat up and started asking "who moved"? It was then he noticed a man walking out through the middle of the field coming towards them. Yup, you guessed it, Johnny Crick-dick was headed out to make sure everyone had licenses. My buddy just about lost it. It took three of the other adults who were there to keep him from giving that idiot a 12 ga enema. Unbelievable!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Some of those guys have no common sense at all. My buddy and his whole family were set up last year in Delta on some private ground for the spring snow goose opener. They had several kids with them and a big group of guys who spent the better part of the morning in the dark setting out almost two thousand decoys. The morning hunt began and was very slow. Finally a big bunch of birds started working their spread. They circled several times scrutinizing the set-up like snow geese often do. My buddy was sure they were going to commit and come in on the next pass when all the sudden the whole mob just picked up and left. Confused about what just happened he sat up and started asking "who moved"? It was then he noticed a man walking out through the middle of the field coming towards them. Yup, you guessed it, Johnny Crick-dick was headed out to make sure everyone had licenses. My buddy just about lost it. It took three of the other adults who were there to keep him from giving that idiot a 12 ga enema. Unbelievable!


Wow! That is unbelievable! Did he call the Sheriff to cite him for trespassing?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If we're going to turn this into a boneheaded DWR officer thread (not that I would put the Ogden Bay technician checking the flood gates as one of these), I have a true story. 

I was trolling with my wife and daughter one weekend at Newton reservior when I noticed another small boat heading towards us. My first thought was what in the hell are these jackasses doing. I'll be damned if he didn't cut 10 feet behind us to pull alongside picking up both lines we were trialing with his outdrive in the process. I try not to swear in front of my wife and daughter but this was one of those times I slipped up. It was in the midst of this tirade that the dude apologetically produced a badge and asked to check our licenses. After he checked us he spent the next 5 minutes cutting the braided fishing line wrapped up tight in his prop shaft.

I mentioned this incident to the retired DWR officer whose replacement was the one that did this, he just shook his head and said "rookies...."


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> If we're going to turn this into a boneheaded DWR officer thread (not that I would put the Ogden Bay technician checking the flood gates as one of these), I have a true story.


Well, to be perfectly honest with you Kevin, I'd rather see stories about CO's actually helping folks out rather than stories about the few dipsticks that are card carrying members of almost every profession. We constantly hear stories on this forum and others about how the CO's are never around when we see a violation taking place. And then when we actually get checked by one, we complain about the manner in which we were checked.

Did you have a bad experience with the dipstick at Newton? Well duh! But that doesn't mean that ALL CO's are dipsticks or will react to the same situation in the same manner. It just means that that Officer, at that time, made an error in judgment. And hopefully, as a rookie, he learned from it.

I'm not bashing you for telling your tale of woe Kevin. But do we really need to turn this thread into a thread about boneheaded DWR officers?


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

WOW, to say the least. First, Bob, your right, I don't know where I got Richins from. Second, welcome to the world boys, my 6yr old has heard his dad lay out some language. He has also seen blood and guts, seen his old man elbow deep in grease, seen his old man not come home for days because the public is always right and there is a job to do. Guess what, so far he isn't a serial killer, so lets not get melodramatic about kids and hearing their old man get pissed. Bob, I am 39, so stop with the new generation crap, its not my first day, or second. NOW, lets get real, the swans were coming across Ogden Bay in the Morning about 8:00, in the evening about 4:30. Pretty much left 6 hours for water work. If Chad and Val are the geniuses you all want them to be, they knew this, and like I was told, pretty much let it slip their minds. They got called on it, we worked it out, no harm, no foul. Funny thing, was out thurs, and tonight, didn't see a truck out on the dikes during peak times, pretty much all I was asking, and like I said they agreed with me. Bob, and you all, part of "training" these younger guys is point out that if they do something stupid, it was stupid. If not, he might not think about it next time, thats all. They aren't superman, or delta force, they are just dudes that do a job, and I am no more likely to run up and hug them than I am that dude working on the road I drive on every day. Its not disrespectful, its the truth. I don't expect you all do kiss my butt because you ate a turkey yesterday, even though I helped put them in your store. Lastly, I was out at the Slough again Thanksgiving Morn, and didn't see anyone checking, so I am now almost 2 months in and still haven't been checked, which by the way I would welcome, might get rid of some of the gangsters with saw-offs! RELAX GENTLEMEN, unless your dad is named Chad and works for the ogden dwr, you all shouldn't have a personal attatchment.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

hossblur said:


> Bob, I am 39, so stop with the new generation crap, its not my first day, or second.


But from your postings so far, you've projected an image (to me at least) of "it's all about me."


hossblur said:


> NOW, lets get real, the swans were coming across Ogden Bay in the Morning about 8:00, in the evening about 4:30. Pretty much left 6 hours for water work. If Chad and Val are the geniuses you all want them to be, they knew this, and like I was told, pretty much let it slip their minds. They got called on it, we worked it out, no harm, no foul. Funny thing, was out thurs, and tonight, didn't see a truck out on the dikes during peak times, pretty much all I was asking, and like I said they agreed with me.


That's your story and you're sticking to it, right? Nobody so far has said or implied that either Chad or Val are geniuses. What has been implied is that Mr. Bachman has over 30 years of experience in managing Ogden Bay WMA. He also manages Howard Slough and Harold Crane. And he does it with one full time employee and a couple part time employees in the summer time. They neither have the time nor the desire to watch bird movements so as to not impact hunting opportunities for John Q Public as you imply they should. If you want to get real, then do so. Start recognizing that given the physical size of the area being managed (all three WMA's), the total size of the funded/paid staff (2 people at current - most of the bag checks are being done by volunteers), and the number of daylight hours available to accomplish all the maintenance tasks, bag checks, bird counts, data analysis, etc., etc., etc., and maybe, just maybe, you might start to see the WHOLE picture. You may have a chronological age of 39, but the selfish attitude you've projected so far says your mental age hasn't kept up.



hossblur said:


> Bob, and you all, part of "training" these younger guys is point out that if they do something stupid, it was stupid. If not, he might not think about it next time, thats all. They aren't superman, or delta force, they are just dudes that do a job, and I am no more likely to run up and hug them than I am that dude working on the road I drive on every day. Its not disrespectful, its the truth.


I can't speak for anybody else, but I never said you were being disrespectful. I did say you were being immature. And I still say it - you're being immature. Even after Mr. Bachman explained to you what was being done and why, you persist in your selfish attitude that what they did was wrong and stupid and it ruined "your" hunt. 



hossblur said:


> I don't expect you all do kiss my butt because you ate a turkey yesterday, even though I helped put them in your store.


Good; 'cause that ain't gonna happen. :mrgreen: 


hossblur said:


> Lastly, I was out at the Slough again Thanksgiving Morn, and didn't see anyone checking, so I am now almost 2 months in and still haven't been checked, which by the way I would welcome, might get rid of some of the gangsters with saw-offs!


I've been hunting Ogden Bay since 1978 and have been checked exactly one time; and I average about 40 to 50 days a year duck hunting in Utah alone. I was over a mile from the nearest parking lot or dike and an undercover Federal Officer came walking out of the bush's and checked my license, stamp, magazine capacity, and bag. I had a brief and friendly conversation with him about where he was from (Illinois), how long he was here for (1 month), and how was he enjoying his visit (he was enjoying it). I thanked him for his efforts and off he went to check others. The point is this - just because you don't see any uniformed officers when you're out in the marsh doesn't mean that they aren't there. And on the day that you had your incident, there were 4 undercover officers working the area you were in and probably caught the late shooters you mentioned. I say probably, because I didn't specifically ask Mr. Bachman if any citations were issued for late shooting that particular night.


hossblur said:


> RELAX GENTLEMEN, unless your dad is named Chad and works for the ogden dwr, you all shouldn't have a personal attatchment.


If I were any more relaxed, I'd be comatose. And you can believe this or not (I care not), it is not personal. I learned a long, long time ago that getting upset or worried over something I have no control over is an exercise in futility. I do not have any control over your attitude or reaction to any given situation. However, I can offer you another viewpoint and suggestions that may, or may not, alter your position on the matter. It would appear that your position on this issue is intractable. The WMA personnel are wrong and stupid and ruined "your" hunt. So be it.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Bob, there weren't citations written, I asked Val. Sorry, but I would assume that someone with at least a B.S. in zoology and 30 years of experience would know that birds fly mainly in the morning and evening. Pretty sure most of the guys on here know that and like me, most are probably immature and uneducated. I seem to have struck a nerve with you so thats fine. Here is the long and short of it. Son, " dad why do we have to walk clear down here, why can't we just drive?', me "because we don't have a key to the gate", Son"why is it locked?" Dad"because otherwise every clown in the valley would drive out here and the birds would not ever be here" Son"dad why can't we just go sit over in machine gun alley, those guys do a lot of shooting" Me"because that is not hunting its a race to see who can shoot the fastest and the furthest, plus I don't want to stand 10 feet from some other dude, there is an art to hunting, its not all about pulling the trigger", Son" dad why is there a fish and game tower out here? Me"so they can watch the swamp, see who is shooting late, who is poaching, etc without having to drive around and disturb what is going on" Barely 5 min. later, "dad why are all the swans turning right there? Me"don't know, maybe there is a boat on Unit 3 that is being seen" THEN, "dad why is that truck driving around down here? Isn't he screwing up all these guys hunting?" Me, "yup and the jackazz should know better" Son"then why is he doing it?" Me, "the only time I have seen them driving around is when someone is hurt or lost, hope no one got hurt" Son"think they will land lifeflight down here(had to lifeflight his uncle a few years back off the mtn)Me" i doubt it there is only 1 truck" Son"dad why is here parked right there" me" I don't know, the dumbazz is sitting right there, motor running watching us and those other two guys, there isn't a good reason bud, just someone with there head up their azz" Decide the storm is coming in, and it s 5:00 start walking out, watching birds fly over me explaining why I won't shoot and them other dudes are still blazing away long after shooting hours are over.Me"well at least that fish cop is setting up there in the parking lot writing tickets, then of course he isn't to which I then explain all the way home why the officer was there, in the swamp, as illegal stuff is happening and he just went home, try to explain to your 6 yr old why in ogden cops get shot for stopping bad stuff, but in the swamp they go home, it makes for an interesting conversation. By the way, I was telling him how the guys shooting late are jackazzes too, I like the word. Lastly, Bob, I didn't just come in here and rip them, I called and talked to a guy named Scott Davis who passed my number to Val, who called me and we talked for about 20 minutes, and he was perfectly nice, I was too, I simply said that a lot of guys are slaves to the grind and only get so many hours a week to hunt, (mostly weekends) and it sucked what happened. He mostly agreed, pointed out pretty much what he told you and you have repeated about hours, acreage, etc, he also said that they would try and make a point of not being out there during peak hours. Sorry your offended, I understand your friends with Val, I didn't go after him, I complained about one of his officers(he is the boss that is part of his job). The point is this, and I made it to Val. If you are going to do water work, and you need to drive around out there, and you work a 10 hr. shift, it seems to me you could be down there when it is the least intrusive on guys out there. Pretty much 9-3, doesn't seem that hard, not asking a lot, nothing super human, just better time managment. If you hunt as much as you say on the 3rd most used WMA in the state and have only been checked 1 time since 1978, you pretty much made my point didn't you. Simple odds would say you should have been checked more. Be offended if you want, I really could care less, but in the real world, on real jobs when you screw up you get called on it, that is what happened, that brown truck doesn't mean your above criticism, and if he would have told me to "f" myself I wouldn't have lost any sleep over it, you see I was with my dad when I was a kid, and he used "bad" words, they aren't scary, they didn't scar me for life, I didn't need a therapist. Yeah Bob, we call that old school, kids aren'tput on a pedistool, they aren't fragile, they won't break, they can be exposed to life(the way I bet you were given your age and generation). Pretty sure he will survive.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

On a bit of a related sidenote. Something I would like to point out in regards to anybody complaining about DWR employees at the WMA's not issuing citations, is that the guys running our WMA's are not usually conservation officers. I could be wrong, but I am fairly confident that they don't have the authority to issue citations. They are stewards of the lands, not law enforcement. So for future reference to anybody who feels like WMA employees aren't doing their job, make sure it is a job they are even allowed to do.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It is my understanding that Val Bachman can write citations when confronted with a violation of game laws. However, he is not a CO by definition, and specifically setting up for violations is not part of his job description. I believe the same applies for Chad but I don't know that for sure. So you are not going to see them setup in a parking lot or out on the dike after hours searching for violations. That is not what they get paid to do but it is in their power to do so should the occasion arise.



hossblur said:


> If you hunt as much as you say on the 3rd most used WMA in the state and have only been checked 1 time since 1978, you pretty much made my point didn't you.


It doesn't make your point in the least if you really think about it. I've known several of the Law Enforcement Officers personally over the years and they know me well enough that they don't really feel a need to check me. I don't violate and always have the proper licenses and stamps and I'm not going to jeopardize long time relationships by committing a violation and they know that as well. The one time I did get checked out in the middle of nowhere was by a Fed who didn't know me from Adam.

And while I've only been checked once while duck hunting in the local marshes, I have been checked while deer hunting, dove hunting, and fishing. And none of the encounters were negative in any way, shape, or form. I was treated with respect and in a courteous manner on all occasions and returned the favor.

Neither of my parents ever used foul language in my prescience until I had turned 21. My wife and I never used foul language in front of our daughters and still don't and they are both in their 40's. I don't use foul language in mixed company. I was raised that way. Your generation can't complete two sentences without using foul language in mixed company or otherwise. If you want to raise your children that way then have at it. That seems to be the norm these days. But I don't like it and I certainly don't condone it.

And just for your information, I am not offended by anything you say on this forum.


----------



## DogsandDoubles (Nov 24, 2012)

http://bustedutah.com/city/2012/06/04/s ... le-larsen/

Whenever some bashes a law enforcement agency, google their name. Amazing what you will find huh Mr Shaun Larsen??


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

DogsandDoubles said:


> http://bustedutah.com/city/2012/06/04/shaun-lyle-larsen/
> 
> Whenever some bashes a law enforcement agency, google their name. Amazing what you will find huh Mr Shaun Larsen??


For sure!!  go ahead and make all the comments you want, but I'll promise you one thing. If anything is said that isnt true or false, I'll go after whoever says it for slander and defamation of character. And im not joking... It wasnt as big of a deal as they made it out to be. I made a mistake. I'll admit that. But it was a ticket offense. Nothing was poached. it was personal between me and the arresting officers and they made it count because of a past history that wasnt true. Everything has been resolved.

Just remember. No ones perfect.


----------



## DogsandDoubles (Nov 24, 2012)

Kind of like the guy who has three DUI's saying that Troopers are a bunch of ^^^^. Because of their past offenses, their opinions dont matter. Pretty sure no one has to say anything about someones character. A persons actions tell that story...

edited by moderator


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

So now im getting compared to a drunk driver?? Haha ok? What i did effected no one but me. Glad to hear you were there and know what happened? I never once said i was not in the wrong. I was. I made a mistake. I paid the price for it. Its over. Move on and learn from it. It wont happen again and i did learn a lesson. I have no past offenses. So i dunno how your example has anything to do with my situation? But im glad to hear your life is perfect enough that you have time to worry about others 

this incident has very little to do with my opinion of most the officers and their methods. My opinion is mostly based on situations that dont involve me in the slightest. m entitled to my opinion, wether its the popular one or not. As a whole, they do an OK job. But there is much, much room for improvement. Especially when it comes down to the individual officers themselves and how they handle things. 

Any ways, have a good day. Glad you thought posting my mugshot was a big deal. Its old news. Its not a secret. Pretty much everyone already knew anyways.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> DogsandDoubles said:
> 
> 
> > http://bustedutah.com/city/2012/06/04/shaun-lyle-larsen/
> ...


4th district means felony. Hmmm, I hit the button to write you so let me know if you get my gift package.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > DogsandDoubles said:
> ...


Nope not a felony! But good guess


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":1tuwba1k]
> ...


Nope not a felony! But good guess [/quote:1tuwba1k]

Plea bargains are godsends.


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> As a whole, they do an OK job. But there is much, much room for improvement. Especially when it comes down to the individual officers themselves and how they handle things.


What do you do for a job? Can we come to your place of employment and criticize you? Yes they are paid by the tax payers, but if we are concerned about publicly funded employees being "lazy" look to other gov't agencies not the DWR.

To my knowledge it isn't Chad's job to write tickets. He definitely isn't lazy for doing his job 6-7 days a week. Hossblur says he was working on a Saturday evening, not the funnest time to be working. I'm sure at that time he'd rather be home with family.



hossblur said:


> dad why is there a fish and game tower out here? Me"so they can watch the swamp, see who is shooting late, who is poaching, etc without having to drive around and disturb what is going on"


I believe that is a falcon tower, for falcons, not people.



hossblur said:


> there is an art to hunting, its not all about pulling the trigger


Then get off your soapbox, and quit complaining about not getting to pull the trigger. Quit using profane and vulgar language in front of your kid. Dubob is right. Enjoy spending time with your son.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> DogsandDoubles said:
> 
> 
> > http://bustedutah.com/city/2012/06/04/shaun-lyle-larsen/
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!! -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> But it was a ticket offense. Nothing was poached. it was personal between me and the arresting officers and they made it count because of a past history that wasnt true. Everything has been resolved.


WTF, a ticket offense? you have a mug shot, that tells me it was more than a ticket offense or started out that way, WDW and you say you didn't poach? So you wasted wildlife? Charged back in June, so did this have to do with turkey, bear or fish. Tell us more about what happened.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guys, we have all had a little chuckle, but this is a hunting forum, not a criminal rehab forum. Let's please not make this any more personal than it already is. What our "new" member did under is completely classless and below the belt to bring up such things as this "new" member's only posts. Shaun explained it and let's leave it at that as such demands for more info will certainly not lead to anything positive....it always ends in a locked thread, which no one likes. Thanks guys!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Huge29, butt the F* out, take your mod powers to another thread for a min, This is about hunting as it was a wildlife crime, don't forget about that other doucher Chris that got caught over and over again breaking the law after his info made it out. look at what he got, everything he had coming, Shaun broke the law and got a "ticket" we just want to know for what since it does have something to do with wildlife. Shaun doesn't have to tell us if he doesn't want. I'm just asking.

MODERATOR EDIT-Mr. Spencer has been given a timeout for two weeks for ignoring the previous warning.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

He didn't explain anything. He basically put it off as the CO had a personal vendetta against him and it wasn't his fault. Why is it classless to bring up the fact that one of your "boys" is has been "ticketed" for a poaching violation? The guy rubs a lot of people the wrong way, he should expect it.


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

$2,500 bail means it wasn't likely throwing out freezer burned trout. We'll find out soon enough. It's public record. Might as well come clean, Poacher Larsen. 8)


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I never once said it wasnt my fault. I said i made a mistake. No animals were wasted or poached. I had a license and everything was in season. Like i said before, it was basically a ticket offense. Not that big of a deal. On a 1-10 scale it was maybe a 3. I learned from it and I'll be sure to not make that mistake again. I'll be alot more careful to make sure i know who im involved with and that everything is on the up and up. It really is none of your business as to what happened. But i will say there were others involved, and the fish and game chose no to go after them for their involvement, just me... so that should tell you something right there. 

Its old news and in the past. Not a big deal  we have all made mistakes at one point in time. Ive been hunting 10 years now, been checked by officers many many times over the years and not one citation or warning ever. I made one mistake and there are consequences for my actions. But like i said. In the past. Im glad none of you have ever got n trouble with the fish cops. I certainly need to take some lessons i suppose


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread has really taken a detour, so I thought I would create this thread to accomplish the same result as all of the crime fighters on this thread would like, so I reserved the first three posts for the last three people to disclose their crimes first. I don't take anyone's side on this and it certainly is good to discuss ethics, but when it comes to posting criminal records...would that be considered a personal attack? Let's keep it above the belt please! 
So, here is the new thread viewtopic.php?f=12&t=46309


----------



## fatbass (Sep 11, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> I never once said it wasnt my fault. I said i made a mistake. No animals were wasted or poached. I had a license and everything was in season. Like i said before, it was basically a ticket offense. Not that big of a deal. On a 1-10 scale it was maybe a 3. I learned from it and I'll be sure to not make that mistake again. I'll be alot more careful to make sure i know who im involved with and that everything is on the up and up. It really is none of your business as to what happened. But i will say there were others involved, and the fish and game chose no to go after them for their involvement, just me... so that should tell you something right there.
> 
> Its old news and in the past. Not a big deal  we have all made mistakes at one point in time. Ive been hunting 10 years now, been checked by officers many many times over the years and not one citation or warning ever. I made one mistake and there are consequences for my actions. But like i said. In the past. Im glad none of you have ever got n trouble with the fish cops. I certainly need to take some lessons i suppose


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, you guys are noisy. I'm locking this baby.


----------

